# Why are you WTT?



## Mervs Mum

Ok this has probably been done a million times before....I think WTT is the only section I havent really been in since I joined...:blush:

We are wanting a baby born September again to fit in with the school year and mine and OH's jobs. We have an October baby and a November one so hoping for September this time!!

Why are you WTT rather than TTC?


----------



## lozzy21

Were waiting because OH is not quite ready yet. We also are planning on going on holiday next may and to leeds festival next august.


----------



## buttonnose82

we are waiting so we can pay off a little more of my debt before trying :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

So I guess it's nice for you to come here and go a bit nuts while you wait eh girls?? I'm already getting twitchy.....:lol:


----------



## lozzy21

Before i had a date and then when i had a date that i wasent happy in i used to come in here to rant but since iv got a date im happy with i feel like i have been neglecting this place a bit. 

Its nice to come in here and have the support of other girls in the same situation, I have no one in RL who is in the same situation so they dont understand that i hate going round my friends houses who have LO which unfortunatly is most of my friends but they are some lovly ladies in here that get me.


----------



## buttonnose82

my date has changed but i am too scared to get excited about it yet dispite DP doing a double pinkie promise that it will not be put back again. I am too scared to get excited about it that i haven't even changed my ticker yet and it's been a few days since i got my new dates hehe


----------



## Mervs Mum

It nice to have a date to focus on but obviously if that changes then :hissy:

Button - can I ask your new date???


----------



## lozzy21

Luckaly mine changed for the better. I think i would cut OH's bits off if he put it back


----------



## buttonnose82

Mervs Mum said:


> It nice to have a date to focus on but obviously if that changes then :hissy:
> 
> Button - can I ask your new date???

*whispers* coming off my pill in september, start TTC in December


----------



## Flowerpot

We are WTT as first I want to move back to UK but once we are there we need to find jobs and also start looking to buy a house. I'm so broody though I said to OH a few days ago, why don't we just start TTC now and he was so happy about it...so at least I know he's ready for it. Then we talked again and decided to be responsible and wait until we move later in the year. If things don't go to plan we'll just start trying anyway as we can't keep waiting forever.


----------



## hcg

We are waiting (very impatiently!) until we can finish doing up the flat and sell it. I'm so glad I've found this website - its helping to stop me going mad!!


----------



## morri

I am waiting to finish uni(or at least the final year) and than I like to start, I vernture in through the boards, but I always feel a bit like a intruder in the othe rüparts of the board xD


----------



## faille

Waiting because Violet is only 9wks old lol
I really want #2 now though, I think I'll go mad if I have to wait too long.

Need to know where I stand in regards to maternity leave aswell as OH thinks I have to do a full year before I'm entitled to it again.

I told him the other day that Jan 2011 is the latest I want to start trying and he didnt say ok but then he didn't say no either soooo who knows?


----------



## buttonnose82

faille said:


> Waiting because Violet is only 9wks old lol
> I really want #2 now though, I think I'll go mad if I have to wait too long.
> 
> Need to know where I stand in regards to maternity leave aswell as OH thinks I have to do a full year before I'm entitled to it again.
> 
> I told him the other day that Jan 2011 is the latest I want to start trying and he didnt say ok but then he didn't say no either soooo who knows?

Don't quote me on this but i *think* in regards to maternity leave you have to be back at work for 1 year before you can go on maternity leave again, so you could get pregnant say 4 or 5 months after you are back at work as you will have been back working for over 1 year by the time you leave for maternity again


----------



## sonyabazonya

*Hi! I was TTc for 9 months but to no avail. So this month I've decided that I've had enough let downs, I taking a break. So now im WTT spending some time with myself without all the stresses and let downs. *


----------



## toffee87

Debt: About £6,000 including our over drafts.
Career: I want to do my teacher training next year and then start a job.
Leisure: enjoy time together, go on holidays. Spend money on ourselves and be selfish for a while.
R.ship: get married (and engaged ha).


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm not even going to start posting in WTT again :lol:

OH wants to TTC now, but we all know why we're not :rofl:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Sonya :hugs:

Button :happydance: So we can be TTC buddies! :)

Rafwife I dont know why :blush: but I aint asking either! :lol:


----------



## x-amy-x

I waiting for the witch to arrive! Before I can start TTC for another bubba


----------



## sparkswillfly

We are waiting because I we want a 2 year age gap and we dont have the space for another.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Any sign of her Aims?? :hugs: Hope she comes soon so you can get cracking x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Sparks - so are you gonna start TTC after Meadow's Birthday? We are crossing our fingers that we get our BFP quicker this time - 3 cycles with #1, 2 cycles with #2 so maybe first time lucky with #3???? That would mean I was due around the time of Heebs 2nd birthday....:)


----------



## sparkswillfly

OH said in one year we can try. Fingers crossed that everythings in place financially by then. Hes convinced its going to happen first cycle.... Im not!


----------



## buttonnose82

Mervs Mum said:


> Sonya :hugs:
> 
> Button :happydance: So we can be TTC buddies! :)
> 
> Rafwife I dont know why :blush: but I aint asking either! :lol:

yay and hopefully we can get our :bfp: together soon after starting TTC


----------



## x-amy-x

Mervs Mum said:


> Any sign of her Aims?? :hugs: Hope she comes soon so you can get cracking x


Nope, she wont be here for a while yet, haven't finished with the Post partum bleeding yet. Never thought i'd be WANTING the :witch:!


----------



## purple01

Im waiting til we've moved (some of you may have seen my other post 'Waiting for house') hate the waiting but hopefully not too much longer! (hoping to start ttc sept/oct once we've had a month or so to settle in :happydance: ).


----------



## lollylou1

my reasons are that i wanted Annabelle to have turned 2 by the time i have another baby or be very close to it. i am waiting till beginning of next year i will return to work full time. the original plan was to wait until june next year to TTC but think it will be anytime from january as long as my management course is completed so then when im ready to return to work i can and will have further qualifications behind me

Lou
xxx


----------



## leedsforever

Im WTT (and recently cant wait to have another bubba) because of debt where IM living and really need to get my career running... so thinking it will be about 3 years ..

oooh lisa another one ey :winkwink:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Finger crossed she wont be long Amy :hugs:

Well it's nice to get an idea of everyone's situations. Thanks girls!! Let's hope the wait to TTC doesnt drag but we enjoy our time between now and our BFPs! 

:D


----------



## orange-sox

I'm here coz we're waiting to be a bit more financially stable, in our own home (rented probably) and to let old wounds heal a bit before we consider another baby. 

Nice to see a new face Lisa :hugs: x


----------



## Mervs Mum

:hug:


----------



## booflebump

We are waiting to TTC for a few reasons....

- some more us time

- get a bigger house (live in a small flat and really need more room)

- pay off my credit cards and overdraft so we are ready to rock and roll money wise

xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

I am particularly loving reading all these sensible people WTT so their set up is better/they get more time as a couple etc. It's really nice to read. :D


----------



## Pinkgirl

Hey
I joined BNB in Oct, me and OH wanted to wait till we bought our first house, which we have done and get the keys in 3 weeks 1 day! We want some time settling into the house too. There was a point where i wanted/would like a sept/oct baby so did think about trying at christmas but we will have saved a lot more money by July 10 so going to wait till then. 
(if i can wait that long) lol
x


----------



## stargirl69

I'm waiting for hubby to be ready.


----------



## princess_bump

lissssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! so good to see you here hon :wave: how exciting no 3 for you :yipee: well we're wtt as we would like a bigger age gap between maddi and no 2 and we also need to move (and the selling market isn't fab right now) and we also are getting married in Florida in a few years - and wouldn't want to take a baby out there, so thats our reasons - hope to start trying when maddi turns 3 i think - we should be sorted in the next two years :yipee: and sooooo hoped to be blessed again - with my pcos we only took 9 months to conceive maddi, so would be amazing to conceive no 2 within a year :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Sovereign

I'm in here cos of OH. Sometimes he says we're never having anymore and other times he says to ask him in a couple of years - but I want one now!!!!!!! He says we wouldn't be able to cope but I don't see why not, everyone else does! Oh well, at least i've got Charlie to keep me busy!


----------



## Blob

We're WTT because i bought my wedding dress and i cant fit into it if i'm preggers :dohh:


----------



## Mervs Mum

My hubby is making noises tonight about not WTT for much longer......:dohh: And men claim WE cant make our minds up!! :lol:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

We're waiting for Jessica to have her operation (this month) and get used to using her prosthesis. We also need to save some money up and work out where we would put bubba no.2. Maybe see if we can get planning permission for an extension and save some cash up towards it. I would love to just go for it now tho lol xXx


----------



## princess_bump

aww lisa - i no - james is just the same! he said we can try when i'm ready! :dohh:


----------



## Mervs Mum

A week ago he was saying he wasnt sure he even wanted another!! :rofl:

Ps - love the new avatar. She's like a doll Carly....her little tilted head expressions totally send me to mush. :cloud9:


----------



## princess_bump

Mervs Mum said:


> A week ago he was saying he wasnt sure he even wanted another!! :rofl:
> 
> Ps - love the new avatar. She's like a doll Carly....her little tilted head expressions totally send me to mush. :cloud9:

he he! i no james wants another but then he says - one baby good baby two babies bad babies:rofl: then i say three babies and he says he wants to run and hide :rofl:


----------



## butterbaby76

hi we are still waiting to try becos i should have had my coil removed 15 days ago and they couldnt locate it ??? apparently this is common but my patience is wearing thin as that was 16 days ago and im still waiting for a referral appointment at the hospital who promised i would have a date by weds morning ( yesterday) Still waiting !!!!!! and getting more annoyed by the hour x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Nightmare Butterbaby! Keep on at them. :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

butterbaby76 said:


> hi we are still waiting to try becos i should have had my coil removed 15 days ago and they couldnt locate it ??? apparently this is common but my patience is wearing thin as that was 16 days ago and im still waiting for a referral appointment at the hospital who promised i would have a date by weds morning ( yesterday) Still waiting !!!!!! and getting more annoyed by the hour x

hope they sort it soon honey :hugs::hugs: thats terrible :hugs: xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

We're waiting for Jessica to have her operation (this month) and get used to using her prosthesis. We also need to save some money up and work out where we would put bubba no.2. Maybe see if we can get planning permission for an extension and save some cash up towards it. I would love to just go for it now tho lol xXx


----------



## Mervs Mum

What date is Jessica's op again hun? I know Tezzy is doing her walk that day isnt she. :) x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Yeah she is, such a lovely thing for her to do! I will be thinking of her and her co walkers on that day, nice that such a sad day will have a sprinkling of positivity! The date is 23rd July. 3 weeks today. Just 3 more weeks of seeing my babies little two toed foot :cry:
Wow sorry typing that just hit me in the face like a sledge hammer.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Massive :hug: Nikki xxxx


----------



## bunnyg82

we're WTT so I can try and get healthier and also to try and put a little money by. In an ideal world I would be at my target weight and have no debt and some savings, but I'd be waiting a lot longer and I am not getting any younger so we are just trying to get in a better position than we're in now and then start trying x


----------



## Sarahkka

We're waiting to time the mat leave money, as well. In Canada, we need 600 hours full-time to qualify for a year of mat leave payments. That's actually only 15 weeks, so I could theoretically get cracking with the TTC, uh, now, I guess? 
But I do want to wait until Simon is at least 18 months before I try to deal with a newborn. And I want my body to have 9-12 months recuperation from the last pregnancy. Ideally, I'd like babies about 3 years apart, but I think I'm too old to space them out like that. (I'm 33).
And going back to work for a full year would be much better for us financially.
So many many reasons for WTT, yet it's so tempting for both me and my husband to start the TTC as soon as humanly possible. 
Soooo tempting.
So very very temp....
Right. That's it! Where is he?


----------



## goddess25

I am WTT till I go back to work. My baby is 4.5 months old and mat leave runs out end of jan, I need to go back to work and work so I can accrue more mat leave, planning on starting to try Feb 2010.


----------



## tasha41

Waiting for a lot of reasons,

First & foremost.. I am not ready for another, Elyse is only 3 months old. I never want to be changing 2 peoples' diapers at one time IYKWIM, so I want to wait until she's 2, that way she'll be potty trained or I'll be able to wrap that up by the time baby #2 comes!

Then we have to live together of course :dohh: we're buying a house next year if all goes as planned :)

Also I want to get a "real job", or at least a better paying job.. 

And I'd like to be married. At least engaged. I won't even consider TTC until I'm engaged.


----------



## Cocobelle

There are so many reasons why we are WTT (bigger house, work/business, I also wouldn't mind another lush holiday or two) but H really would like to TTC NOW and as time is ticking (in our 30's) I thought I best try and prepare myself :lol:


----------



## Laura--x

Im WTT till june/july/august of 2012/2013... i want Maisie till be in nursery, for oh and hopefully me to have a decent job with a house and some money behind us before having our next.


----------



## pinklizzy

Oh I wish we had a date for TTC! At the moment we live in a tiny flat above the practice where I work-barely enough room for us and the two pets! My OH has quite a few debts from before we got together so we're not in a position to get a mortgage and we can't rent anywhere with pets :dohh:
OH is going for a promotion at work which would mean a lot more money coming in each month so fingers crossed.... If we were able to move, we could TTC :blush:


----------



## hpjagged

We were TTC until hubby came home and said that he has to deploy next year, so now we have to wait.
We are gonna WTT until the end of this year, because we want him to be home for the birth of his first child. :D


----------



## charliebear

We are WTT as we want to move ASAP to a bigger house.
I'd also like a couple of years between babies, hopefully TTC when AJ is 2-3ish.


----------



## amyclaire

nooooooo moneyyyy :(


----------



## mommyof3co

We are WTT until Hayden is a bit older. I love the age gaps I have between my kids now but with the ages they are at (6, 4 and 21mo) it's pretty rough some days. They are all still pretty young, pretty crazy, and 2 are still at home all day...atleast until we find a preschool we feel is good enough for Casen. But I want to wait until Hayden is in preschool or possibly even kindergarten. That way I can have some sort of a break while they are at school and have that time one on one with the baby...that way I can nap with the baby! haha But we also want to get back on our feet, Mark was out of a job from Nov 08 until June of this year, so a long time and we are getting caught back up now and we want to be able to have a 4bedroom house...we are in a 3bedroom right now and I want to be able to go all out with a nursery this time, painting all the decorating. And I want to be able to buy all the nice baby stuff I want lol...all in pink hopefully...so we want to save up more money for that so we aren't taking anything away from the boys just adding another on :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

And if you get another boy do you keep going till you get a pink one???! :lol:


----------



## elmaxie

We are WTT because we agreed there are things we need to do first and get.

They are that we in a 1 bed flat just now so hoping to be moving soon to a 3 bed house with a garden.

Want Nathan to be over a year and walking so I dont have to carry 2 about.

Be back at work long enough to qualify for full mat package (need to find this out but think its 4 months and I technically go back to work in December but return in Fabruary due to alot of holiday days to take:happydance:)

Save a little money, loose a little weight.

And in the mean time and most important enjoy Nathan growing up and spending time with him.

Nice to see you in here!

Emma.xx


----------



## mommyof3co

Mervs Mum said:


> And if you get another boy do you keep going till you get a pink one???! :lol:

NO! lol Even if it's another boy I'd be happy I'd just like a little girl. But 4 is def the last one for us :D


----------



## Elphaba

We're WTT primarily because DH wants just a bit mroe time to get used to the idea. We want to to use the next next six months to get ourselves more organised with our finances and finish doing a few bits to the house as well as getting a bit healthier as we both seem to have rubbish diets at the moment. We were also hoping to have a big holiday to Australia in the meantime but not sure that is going to happen for various reasons.

I've also decided that while we're WTT, I want to:
* Lose 2 stone (or at least getting it moving in the right direction)
* Find a job (I was made redundant a few months back)
* Start learning to drive (again)
* Start charting my cycles in advance (probably from October)

But beginning of January is non-negotiable for TTC - unless something really major happens, obviously - and we'll be trying then whether we've achieved the above or not.

I come on here so I can get armed with information and ideas in advance of TTC and being pregnant. Also to talk with you other lovely folk as we've not yet told anyone IRL that we're planning on TTC next year so I have no-one else to talk to about it!

K x


----------



## Orchid

I just recently had to undergo surgery and having a toddler still at home makes things a challenge now.Late winter makes things easier on us waiting.Although I admit it is very hard to stick to the plan:blush:

1.I will be healed thoroughly 8)
2.Youngest will be starting Kinder. in 2010:happydance:


----------



## Becky10

1. I just went back to work this week after no.1 and have to work at least 3 months to not have to pay back most of my maternity pay.:dohh:

2. I don't think I am quite ready yet - no.1 has kept me very busy!

3. Need to move from 2 bedroom to at least 3 bedroom before next arrives:baby:

Thinking of TTC in early 2010 :happydance:

xxx


----------



## impatient1

I'm waiting for the witch to arrive and doctor's go ahead. OH wanted to wait like 6 months but I think I have him convinced to ttc again when the doctor says it's ok.


----------



## bambikate

I've been feeling so broody lately but we are WTT prob end of 2010 so I will be entitled to Maternity pay, and to have a 2-3 year age gap :) 


Ooooooooh TTC #3??? Woohoo x x


----------



## Samantha675

Brenn is too much of a handful to have a baby any sooner. Plus my cycle has not returned. Yea for BFIng. haha


----------



## meldmac

I'm only wtt until I'm given the go ahead by my doctor that we can start trying again. As soon as he gives the green light (hopefully in 2 more weeks) we will be trying again.


----------



## claire-lou

We are waiting until Jack is older, we also want to do some major work on the house including an extension and don't want all that going on with a baby

Aiming for summer 2011


----------



## maratobe

we are on a break from TTC as this is our 11th cycle since the lost of our bub!


----------



## MaybeTTC

Hi!

Firstly, I'm waiting to get married (Dec 2009). Secondly, I need to finish (and start) graduate school. I'm starting grad school in Jan 2010, and "think" I would like to finish before having children, but you never know ;) If I go to graduate school full-time, I'll be done in 2 years. However, I would need an additional year of internship - which would make it 3 years before I can even begin to think of TTC. Sounds like such a long time when I write it down like that. 

Anyways, I've been super baby CRAZY the last few days, and I'm thinking that waiting until my wedding is too long! he he he. 

We'll see how it goes. I'm very torn. We've got everything that we need to start a family. I guess the one thing that's pressing me a bit is the fact that my fiance is a bit older than I am. He doesn't want to be an old dad, and I don't want to be a mother that's too young. Ok, I'm not so young (26), but I've got so many goals I need to accomplish first ;) Maybe I can go to graduate school and be a mommy? 

Thanks for starting a great thread!

~J


----------



## gde78

As always, fab thread Lisa! I'm WTT cos I'm planning our wedding. Although when I had Ellie-Mae I wanted to get pregnant again immediately! I just hope that by next year we're lucky enough to get preggers again! Fingers x'd!


----------



## Beltane

We are waiting because I have to get my finances sorted out and a larger house. Patience is a virtue! *sigh*


----------



## zoe73

Hi. Can i join u all please. We are wtt with no. 3 as i am currently waiting for my depo to run out (which i wish i'd never had). It runs out 28 August so will try after that


----------



## BabyBubbles

hey all, we are waiting for witch to arrive after miscarriage in march and 10 week bleed ending in erpc at end of may. We had to terminate as baby had a fatal ntd. Started taking higher dosage folic acid a few weeks ago. Doc told us to take fa a month before ttc again. So just waiting for witch to arrive then we'll be all set to go!! Ive got my opks and thermometer at the ready!!!

If Im honest tho, i have been over in the ttc forum as we've been naughty and done the dance a few times :blush:

No bfp for me though!!!!!


----------



## xCherylx

We are waiting to move countries, pay off all our debts and get a mortgage. Shouldn't be much longer than a year :D - Although I want one now hehe


----------



## Georgie90

Waiting (well saving) to move out...its all about the money!!


----------



## hopeandpray

waiting until i'm fully qualified! my moms so happy that i'm going to be a 'career woman' I havent told her yet that as soon as i get a good job the TTC begins lol


----------



## lesleyann

We are waiting 

1. So i have celebrate my 18th and have a legal drink and we are going away for the night to enjoy some "us" time :blush:

2. To have completely given up smoking on 2a day currently and to put that money away

3. OH with a better paying job

4. I want to start a part time college course to get another Q

So waiting till at lest Jan 2010 we both want babies close in age and we both want a BIG family.. OH wants 5 boys :dohh: and i want 2 girls lol but any sex would be fine really but already got 1 of Oh's boys lol


----------



## Blah11

- want to 'enjoy' amelie without having to share my time with another baby. I know so many mothers do it and they just find the time for both, but I'm only 21 and dont need to rush so I just want it to be the 3 of us for awhile

- want OH to get a better job so we're not struggling so much next maternity leave

- want to lose all my baby flab and have my old body back for awhile (as much as it'll go back!)

- want to save up for about a year so I can get all my private scans!

- would like to go on holiday next summer abroad without having to worry about being pregnant

- im still breastfeeding amelie and my periods havent came back yet, and im not ready to stop just yet



Thats it for now I think. Quite a few reasons really. Gonna start TTC next Summer after we've been on holiday.


----------



## Blah11

gde78 said:


> As always, fab thread Lisa! I'm WTT cos I'm planning our wedding. Although when I had Ellie-Mae I wanted to get pregnant again immediately! I just hope that by next year we're lucky enough to get preggers again! Fingers x'd!

haha! Just noticed you got your BFP on the same day as you wrote out this post.


----------



## Shadow21

- waiting until OH is off leave without pay
- getting a bigger place
- saving up some money/paying off some debts
- me finishing culinary school first


----------



## livestrong

- waiting til OH and I have finished with uni
- waiting til we are married
- want to be in a better financial situation
- waiting 'til we have our own place


----------



## cookie25

I am waiting until I get a new job as I currently commute an hour and a half each way and don't want to do that when I'm pregnant or have a LO. 

Also got a big holiday coming up next April so planning to wait til after that.


----------



## girl

Me and my OH think its for the best to WTT, we want to get a new house with more rooms, dont want to keep moving around with hopefully alot of babys... so need to get a nice big house.
we want to get married this April and i dont want to be pregnant until after then!
also i still dont have a driving licence... which i think i may need when we have children!
buttttttttttttt if i got pregnant now, i wouldnt be gutted, i'd be really happy!! hence why im on here, i bloody love babys and i cant wait to have my own!! its nice to be able to talk 2 like minded people 2... notice there are no men on here!!


----------



## louibee

Because we ñive in different countries ATM


----------



## Clartylou

We're WTT as Samuel is only 9 weeks old. We have decided to wait until he is 12months old, that gives us time to spend with him, hopefully move house, for me to return to work (albeit begrudgedly) to ensure mat pay etc and for me to lose more weight.

Cx


----------



## Amanda87

I am currently about nine days late... I took a test when I was two days late and it came back negative. I'm going to the doctor tomorrow to make sure since my husband and I weren't trying to get pregnant right now.

SO, if I find out that I'm not pregnant tomorrow (and I don't think I am), you will see more of me here. :D

We have been wanting to WTT until April 17, 2010. This is our one year wedding anniversary. We are WTT because my husband wanted to be married for at least one year before trying.


----------



## doddy0402

we have been waiting until we were in a better financial place than we were for our first child because it was a HUGE struggle at the time!!
We're nearly there now so after a relaxing hol in september were gona start tryin again woohoo!! cant wait!!


----------



## ricschick

wtt as we havent definately decided to have number 4 i really do want another and i love being preg but we'd have to move and get a bigger car and i love my car! and im just alittle more scared this time round but i reckon we will anyway as you cant spend your life worring about the little things.


----------



## Babyshambelle

WTT for number two once my little Olivia Rose is a bit bigger - at least until shes 6 months! Looking forward to actually 'trying' for a baby, because Olivia was the best 'surprise' I've ever had


----------



## Amanda87

Update: DH wants to get preggers! Now we're just waiting until I can get a job with health insurance since his wouldn't cover much. WOOHOO! :dance:


----------



## PnutProtector

OH and I are waiting until after the wedding. Although we are ready now, we don't want to disappoint the grandparents by "jumping the gun"


----------



## Cactusgirl

I am new to here! We have been WTT for a few years now - we got married 4 years ago and run our own business.

Up until the last couple of years it was only the 2 of us in the business so for me to take mat leave would have meant no money coming in for either of us so it just was not viable. However now we have some great staff and have been able to actually even go on holiday with no hiccups so it is now really the time to try!

I have a holiday in a couple of weeks but then I think the gloves are off so to speak!
Very scared about it as I think I am a bit pregnant-phobic!
But I think the time is now right!


----------



## trynitey

We are waiting to try until October 2010 because we aren't quite ready for baby #3 just yet. I'd like my 1st daughter to be in preschool or kindergarten when we have another. So that still puts giving birth 2 years away still. We'd also like to pay down our debt and possibly even move into a different location with a bigger home. I already have 2 September babies, and I'm aiming for a summer baby this time.


----------



## smartiepants

.


----------



## Eyes On Fire

My boyfriend and I are dating long distance and we want to wait until we are at least living together before we try. Ideally we'll want to wait until after marriage but that doesn't always happen. Although it may be happening sooner then we think, we've started buying furniture and stuff for a home together and we've been looking at apartments.


----------



## lil_angel

My partner and I are goin to ttc in Dec this year.....after we move in to our new house anytime soon =D


----------



## Turtlemad

My OH and I are WTT till October, we have been TTC since last January, but decided to have a little break from it, and have booked hols to Vegas :happydance: in October, so gives me a two month break without thinking about it as was driving myself mad!! Plus we always wanted to go to Vegas, and we said seen as it hadnt happened yet, we should go now as we will prob never get to go again!!


----------



## Lou

i was orignally waiting to finish education... I am now waiting for my partner to be ready. Its a long wait.

x


----------



## Georgie90

Lou said:


> i was orignally waiting to finish education... I am now waiting for my partner to be ready. Its a long wait.
> 
> x

I know exactly how you feel!
x


----------



## 24/7

I have just found out I have coeliac disease, so am waiting until I have completed all the tests needed to check for assosciated illnesses, and for some of the intestinal damage to heal, so hopefully will be in better health. :)


----------

